# SSD von Win 10 nicht migriert



## oettingerII (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der nicht migrierten SSD handelt es sich um eine Scan Disk SDSSDA 960G.

Das restliche System:
- Asus Prime X470 Pro
- 2600X
- TridentZ 3200
- Palit 1070 Game Rock
- Be Quiet 400W (etwa 2 Jahre alt)
- win 10
- 2 weitere funktionierende Laufwerke ( SSD und HDD)

Chipsatztreiber und SATA Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Das Bios ebenso.

Was geht, die SSD wird im Bios erkannt, sie wird im Gerätemanager angezeigt und dort auch als Laufwerk erkannt und als funktionierend bezeichnet.  Ebenfalls kann ich die SSD mit Sisoft Sandra benchmarken.

Was nicht geht, die SSD taucht nicht in der Speicherverwaltung auf, mit diskpart (Win onbord)  wird sie mir nicht angezeigt. Andere externe Partitionierer oder Formatierer finden sie ebenfalls nicht. 

Was ich bisher versucht habe:
- anderes SATA Kabel
- alle vier verbleibenden SATA ports ausprobiert, jeweils mit zwei verschieden kabeln die in einem anderen Rechner funktionieren
- die SSD im Gerätemanager dektiviert und nach einem Neustart wieder aktiviert
- die SSD im Gerätemanager gelöscht und wieder installieren lassen
- nach aktueller firmware bei Scan Disk gesucht, leider erfolglos.

Was ich bewusst bisher noch nicht gemacht habe, die SSD an einen anderen Rechner zu hängen.


Wenn Ihr noch Ideen habt, bitte immer her damit.

Liebe Grüße
ötti


----------



## Trash123 (8. Juni 2018)

Ist die SSD welche Probleme macht das Bootlaufwerk?


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. Juni 2018)

In der regel muss man ein neues Laufwerk in der Datenträgerverwaltung erst initialisieren und einen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben,damit man dieses auch nutzen kann.
Ich denke mal SanDisk und nicht Scan disk: SanDisk Plus 960GB, SATA (SDSSDA-960G-G26) ab €' '199,90 (2018) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## oettingerII (8. Juni 2018)

Ja, SanDisk ist richtig. Da war ich beim Tippen wohl nicht bei der Sache.

Das Problem, die SSD taucht in der Speicherverwaltung nicht auf. Daher hatte ich ja diskpart versucht.


----------



## oettingerII (8. Juni 2018)

Nein, das Bootlaufwerk ist die andere SSD welche keine Probleme macht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. Juni 2018)

Häng die SSD doch mal an einen Port wo zb. eine HDD dran ist die erkannt wird und schau ob sie dann in der Datenträgerverwaltung auftaucht.
Oder die SSD nochmal aus dem Gerätemanager entfernen und dann nach neuer hw suchen.


----------



## oettingerII (8. Juni 2018)

Die anderen beiden, bisher belegten, Ports bringen das gleiche Ergebnis.  Nochmaliges entfernen aus dem Gerätemanager bringt nach Neustart keinen Erfolg.

Immer die gleiche Ereignis Information:
" Das Gerät SCSI\Disk&Ven_SanDisk&Prod_SDSSDA960G\5&2c4dbacb&0&020000 wurde aufgrund einer teilweisen oder mehrdeutigen Übereinstimmung nicht migriert.

ID der letzten Geräteinstanz: IDE\DISKADATA_SU800_____________________________P0801C__\5&F437AB5&0&0.0.0
Klassen-GUID: {4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Speicherortpfad: 
Migrationsrang: 0xF000FC00FFFFF120
Vorhanden: false
Status: 0xC0000719"

Wobei " IDE\DISKADATA_SU800" mein Bootlaufwerk ist.


----------



## Schwarzseher (8. Juni 2018)

Steht die SSD im Bios auf AHCI beim Controller?
Evt. mal das Bios zurücksetzen CMOS oder die Chipsatztreiber auch mal aktuallisieren.Windows 10-Fehler ‘Gerat nicht migriert’ | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog


----------



## oettingerII (8. Juni 2018)

CMOS Reset hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Inklusive der herausgenommenen Knopfzelle. Chipsatztreiber sind die aktuellsten aufgespielt.  Tatsächlich steht nur AHCI und Raid zur auswahl. Also ist AHCI eingestellt.

Gelöst.

Ein freundlicher Händler hat das Teil Partitioniert und es Rennt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

